# How do you develop color film?



## PhotographyIsConfusing (Jul 22, 2008)

There is a lot of instructions for black and white but none for color.


----------



## reg (Jul 22, 2008)

google ---> "how to develop color film"

First link:

http://www.wikihow.com/Develop-Color-Film


----------

